# PSI Customer Service - About had my fill with these folks



## Clay3063 (Mar 5, 2019)

So I tried to order online using a debit card. I've had problems doing this before with PSI and their online ordering. So after having trouble again this morning I finally called just like I did last time and placed the order via phone. When the lady tried to use my card info to make the purchase it rejected it again. That's never happened before. So I got online to check the balance. Low and behold, the online order actually went through after telling me that it had been rejected. So I called back to make sure the order was made. My card is a prepaid card that we use for online purchases etc. We reload it when we need to make transactions online etc with just enough to cover the purchases usually. When the lady tried to do the order on the phone there wasn't enough money on the card so that's why it didn't go through via phone call. So I called the second time and tried to make the lady understand what was happening and would see either make sure one of the orders had gone through as my acct was showing a draft from PSI for today... or just cancel the whole thing and we'd try again. She got a little testy and so I let it go... for now. Tomorrow I will check to see if the debit is still on my acct from PSI and if so if the order has been shipped. Otherwise, I'm done with PSI mainly because of their customer service. Not the first time one of those ladies has gotten testy with me. I don't understand that. I go out of my way to be nice and courteous to these people even they are the ones who screwed up. SMH Anyone else have issues with PSI????


----------



## Herb G. (Mar 5, 2019)

They got testy with me a couple of years ago & I told the old bag on the phone she should go chit in her hat.
That kind of stunned her. I got an email a few days later saying they could no longer fill my orders.
I told the person that sent me the email the same thing.

I get my stuff from here now. Good people to do business with & they sell everything PSI does. Most times it's cheaper too.
http://www.woodturningz.com/

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Mar 5, 2019)

I order mostly from woodturningz too. Great to deal with.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Mar 5, 2019)

I tried PSI twice when I first started pens and they screwed up both times. Haven’t gone back. Much happier with all the other small vendors.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 5, 2019)

I use exotic blanks the majority of the time.
https://www.exoticblanks.com/

If I need to make a bulk purchase that they don't have enough of, then I'll use psi, but then again, I've not had any problems with them....yet.


----------



## Tony (Mar 5, 2019)

Another vote for Ryan at Woodturningz. I had problems with the phone stands from PSI having a defect and being cheaply made. They basically told me too bad.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Patrude (Mar 5, 2019)

While I understand how frustrating poor customer service and testy attitudes can be I have always gotten a+ service from PSI. have some orders short counted which they promptly made good for. I also like Exotic Blanks, and Woodturningz, BearTooth, and Highland.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 5, 2019)

Fortunately, there are alternatives to companies that insist on poor customer service! Everyone has a bad day once in awhile, but a pattern is not acceptable! Thanks for providing alternatives. Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Mar 6, 2019)

I like Turners Warehouse and CUSA. For PSI kits I will use Woodturningz.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Mar 7, 2019)

Their customer service and delivery times are hit and miss at best.

Les


----------



## Clay3063 (Mar 7, 2019)

Well I called again this morning because the charge is still on my debit card account. The answer I recieved was unsatisfactory. Basically they are blaming the debit card company for holding the transaction open and holding the funds for the purchase. She said it takes 2-3 days to release the order and drop the hold on funds. blah blah blah. Today is day three I told her. Well she said, it depends on what time of day you made the order. Blah Blah Blah. If I ever get the funds released I will NOT, I repeat, I will NOT order from PSI again. I used to never have problems with them. Last three times I've tried to use the online order page I've had issues. Never again. I will be using an alternative store, probably woodturninz as they seem to have most of the psi stuff. Thank you all for your imput. - Clay

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## William Tanner (Mar 8, 2019)

Thanks for tipping me off to woodturningz com. Been turning since 2011 but just got into pens about two months ago. My orders with PSI have correct so far but their call takers have a habit of being short and abrupt. Who needs that.


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 8, 2019)

William Tanner said:


> Thanks for tipping me off to woodturningz com. Been turning since 2011 but just got into pens about two months ago. My orders with PSI have correct so far but their call takers have a habit of being short and abrupt. Who needs that.


Then you will really love woodturningz.com

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Clay3063 (Mar 8, 2019)

William Tanner said:


> Thanks for tipping me off to woodturningz com. Been turning since 2011 but just got into pens about two months ago. My orders with PSI have correct so far but their call takers have a habit of being short and abrupt. Who needs that.


My last call yesterday had me trying to explain what I could see from my end of the deal when the lady on the phone got short with me and in a very sarcastic voice asked me, "Excuse me is there a question here?" That's when I lost it. I answered her in a voice that exceeded her own and told her, ""Yes there is a question here and the question is...." I've not done that in years and I kind of felt bad about it. But there was no reason for her to get short and testy with me. None. I was kind and polite and as humble as I could possibly be trying to be civilized and just get things corrected. Her attitude was terrible. And as soon as I changed my demeanor she changed hers back to being congenial. Then she put me on hold and I got the lady I originally ordered from. That's when I got the run around again... at least she didn't get testy. I can do testy too. And it usually isn't pretty when I do. LOL.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

